# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Curso Biocomercio

## abustamante

Control Union Perú y la Maestría de Biocomercio y Desarrollo Sostenible de la PUCP, van a realizar el día Miércoles 13 a las 8:30 am el curso de Biocomercio: Buscando la conservación de la Biodiversidad y la Responsabilidad Social, en el auditorio de Ciencias Sociales de dicha casa de estudio.
En el curso se tocaran temas básicos de biocomercio, casos de empresas exitosas que compartiran sus experiencias, proyectos de financiamiento de proyectos, y el sistema de verificación de la Union for the Ethical Biotrade.
La inversión es de 250 soles e incluye materiales, certificado, coffee break y almuerzo.
Más información en nuestro link: http://www.cuperu.com/portal/es/even...bilidad-social
o al correo abustamante@cuperu.com 
Saludos Cordiales
Aida BustamanteTemas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones peruanas de productos de biocomercio crecerían 20% este año Curso de Biocomercio Artículo: Se invertirán S/. 20 millones para desarrollo de biocomercio en Corredor Noramazónico Artículo: Productos del biocomercio generaron ingresos por US$ 125 millones en exportaciones en el 2009 Primer Foro sobre Biodiversidad Peruana y Biocomercio

----------

